# Flea Market Finds



## Fishchips (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice haul.


----------



## 4R8 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have personally never visited a flea market but after seeing what you've grabbed with your mits, I think I may look around at the next local one. 

Nice score!


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice score! i have to go 45 miles to the closest one here.

Paul


----------



## Tony (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice finds Whyemier.  I not many of the markets in my area have any use full tooling.   

I'm not familiar with the Tool in the Second picture.  I have seen them B4 but have yet to figure out what it's for.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## AR1911 (Nov 11, 2011)

I never see tooling at garage sales around here. It's all baby clothes. I probably need to start prowling the neighborhoods around the old defense plants instead.

I did find a 1/2 micrometer at a flea market years ago. $3.00, not well made but it was cute. Since then I've bought a brand new import o - .5  mic for not much more than that - $10? and very well made.


----------



## arvidj (Nov 11, 2011)

I know it is too cold for flea's now but is anyone aware of any "flea markets" in the Minnepolis area? As someone else mentioned, baby clothes are easy to find but GUY stuff is few and far between.


----------



## jworman (Nov 11, 2011)

AR1911 said:


> I never see tooling at garage sales around here. It's all baby clothes. I probably need to start prowling the neighborhoods around the old defense plants instead.
> 
> I did find a 1/2 micrometer at a flea market years ago. $3.00, not well made but it was cute. Since then I've bought a brand new import o - .5  mic for not much more than that - $10? and very well made.



I go to garage sales most every Saturday.  Sometimes it's Chicken soup, sometimes it's Chicken poop.  I've been to sales where there are many many tools.  Sometimes the prices are good, sometimes very good and sometimes they want new prices. 

I never know what I will find.  Once I went into a shop and there was a heavy metal table with a vise on it.  It was marked $35.00 so I paid the man.  When I got it home I went to look at the 'Chinese Vise' I got with the table.  I was surprised that it was marked USA.  It turns out it was a Yost #508 sheet metal vise that cost $588 at that time.  I have no idea why the guy wanted to get rid of his stuff.  He was moving, but only about 15 miles away.  He owns a business in town, so it wasn't stolen.   I bought some other things, but not nearly enough.

Anyway, that was one of the good days.  Some days don't even come close to paying for the gas in a Toyota Camry.


----------



## Ed Hoc (Nov 13, 2011)

krv3000 said:


> *when im not looking and av nothing in me pokets thers lodes of stuff *



Yeah, me too.  Right after I purchase a new one, then I see used ones all over for a good price!  Murphy's law strikes again:banghead:

My buddy tossed a stack of Machinist workshop mags, gone to recycling, I might have liked them. Good news he sold me a "POS" (his words, not mine)  Starrett Last Word complete setup in the case for 20 bucks.  :biggrin: No I don't feel guilty, we help each other a lot.  

Ed Hoc


----------



## bvd1940 (Nov 13, 2011)

Wish we had Fleamarts here to scrounge stuff but there aint zip in this area of SE Idaho:banghead:
I have trouble even fining scrap Alum to cast with
Oh well it is what it is


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 13, 2011)

In Buffalo/Williamsville NY, on Walden Blvd there is Super Flea. It was an old Kmart store or something of the like, HUGE! There are usually two venders of machine tools there and the stuff they have can be amazing. I avoid going as the money in my pocket would be all gone.


----------

